# Feeler for E01 style light, in AA?



## bstrickler (Jan 15, 2011)

I've been doing some searching around on the forums, and have learned that a lot of people are wanting an E01 style light, but in AA size, instead.



I am curious about how many people would be SERIOUS about buying one in Ti or raw AL (unless I find an anodizer).



The Ti would be a limited run of 50 or 100 (maybe as low as 10/25, depending on how many/few people are truly interested). 





Also, since I haven't gotten around to designing the light yet, feel free to give me any input on what you want in the design.



Here's a list of stuff I have in mind (not all may end up being incorporated into it, though):

*Keyring (possibly dual, to make it more tent-friendly. Ties in with the straw hat idea)

*Tailstanding (mandatory)

*Trit slots? (depends on how many people really want them. Would obviously raise price)

*Knurling (mandatory)

*Anti-roll flats

*Straw hat LED head (separate head from the normal 5mm head. Would allow it to be used for book/map reading)

*Anodization for the Ti (type of anodizing, i.e. splash, dual/tri-tone, etc, would raise price)

*Neutral/Warm possibilities



Let me know what 5mm LED's you guys would want in the light, too, and if possible, link to them. US made is preferred (if that's even possible). I am currently looking at buying from c-leds.com (US based, so quick shipping)



CPF machinists, when I get some designs done, I'll be PM'ing you, to see if any of you would be willing to do a run of these, and what you would charge.







I will NOT be taking pre-orders, as I don't want to risk screwing any of you guys over. I've seen too much of that here on CPF. Due to that, I may only do small runs at first, or they will be put off for a few months, while I gather the funds.







~Brian


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Nov 21, 2012)

How the hell did I miss this thread... Too late now, I guess with so many lights with firefly mode; the desire for an AA E01 is long gone, is it?


----------

